# Required Field - Location



## Michael in FtW (May 27, 2005)

It would sure help in answering some questions if "Location" was a *required* field in the user profile. For example, it does little good to suggest Hellman's Mayo to someone living in CA - or suggesting an Ace Hardware Store for someone living in the UK as a local source for a cast iron skillet.


----------



## texasgirl (May 27, 2005)

I think that a required field should also be gender. No more embarassing posts.


----------



## jkath (May 27, 2005)

Michael, I agree that it would be nice if we knew where people were planted. It might even start some great regional and cultural chats.

As for gender, Texas, I think that's more of a personal issue, don't you?


----------



## middie (May 27, 2005)

i think that's a good idea too


----------



## texasgirl (May 27, 2005)

jkath, yes, your right, it is a personal issue, but, if we had the option to show it, I wouldn't care, if I had a neutral type of id on here, for showing that I'm female. So, not a required just give a choice to add it.


----------



## Dove (May 27, 2005)

jakath, 
I'm not to sure at age 71 that I like the word "Planted..."LOL
Dove


----------



## HanArt (May 27, 2005)

Why is sharing gender a "personal issue"? You're either one or the other, or you're one who wishes they were the other. So just spit it out! I think not acknowledging either s*e*x is carrying political correctness to the extreme!


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 27, 2005)

Humm ... never knew this would start such a lively debate on such a totally unrelated topic!  

In the "old" days "gender" and "s e x" ment the same thing ... these days it's not always the same ... you can be "cross gendered" - be one s e x (male or female) and be the other gendered. For example - male but female gendered, or female and male gendered.

Given where they live ... I can understand where jkath would have a different understanding of "gender" from texasgirl.

Yeah, Dove - "planted" might be a little extreme  ... maybe "where you live" or are "rooted" might be a better choice of words?


----------



## jkath (May 28, 2005)

- regarding "planted" - I'm talking about the "grow where you're planted" kind of thing...either that or I've been around my husband too long (works at a cemetary)

regarding gender, I do remember a post a while back where the poster did not say what they were, and said that it was on purpose. 

Also, I thought Sushi was a woman when I first got on, but figured it out after a few postings. 

It's never hindered my opinion of anyone by knowing their gender. I honestly don't care, so long as they're nice.


----------



## luvs (May 28, 2005)

michaelFTW, it's really not a good idea to disclose exactly where you live over the internet or over the phone. i sure as heck wouldn't, not under any circumstances. there are some real whack jobs out there. 
you really have to be careful and watch out for yourself. elf is the only one who knows my both my e-mail addys and my phone number, and i intend to keep it that way. one other person DOES have my phone #, but that's it.
if a site requires my address or phone number, i usually log off immediately and don't return. 
i don't think i'm the only one.
as for gender, welp, that isn't such a big deal to me. to avoid confusion, i made my avatar pink.


----------



## choclatechef (May 28, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> michaelFTW, it's really not a good idea to disclose exactly where you live over the internet or over the phone. i sure as heck wouldn't, not under any circumstances. there are some real whack jobs out there.
> you really have to be careful and watch out for yourself.


 
 That is true, you will not see me giving out my real name, photos, state, address, etc. on the net.  

You are a man, and perhaps you have less to worry about, but women need to be careful.  

Perhaps if this was a closed forum without lurkers, and after I had known the members here for upteen years, I might give out a little more info.

But not as it stands.


----------



## BlueCat (May 28, 2005)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> That is true, you will not see me giving out my real name, photos, state, address, etc. on the net.
> 
> You are a man, and perhaps you have less to worry about, but women need to be careful.
> 
> ...


 
You are exactly right chocolatechef.  I don't mind telling people what state I live in, but I wouldn't want to be required to say much more - at least until I get to know who I'm talking to a bit better.  And if these things are a requirement to create a profile, then you don't know anyone very well at that time.

BC


----------



## luvs (May 28, 2005)

it's sad to say that you just can't be careful enough about ANYTHING in this day and age, period. ESPECIALLY the internet.
even at the bar, i won't leave my drink unattended for any amount of time. i either take it with me regardless of where i go, restroom included, or, if one of the cops i know are there, i'll leave it with them or else ask the bartender to put it behind the bar for me.
you just can't trust people you don't know, and that's a sad, sad thing.


----------



## amber (May 28, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> It would sure help in answering some questions if "Location" was a *required* field in the user profile. For example, it does little good to suggest Hellman's Mayo to someone living in CA - or suggesting an Ace Hardware Store for someone living in the UK as a local source for a cast iron skillet.


 
I guess since location is not a required field we could always ask a person where they are from if they are trying to locate a particular item in their area, or it might be helpful to have location as an optional field.


----------



## amber (May 28, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I think that a required field should also be gender. No more embarassing posts.


 
For me it's irrelevant knowing anyone's gender, but it might be a good idea to have it as an optional field as you mentioned.


----------



## Heat (May 28, 2005)

*Hey everyone!*

I aksed for the Gender field a couple of months ago. But, havent heard anymore on it! I do not think it should be a required feild, but have it there as an option!!! And Hey Michael how are ya? I agree with you it should be in the profile but same as the Gender as an option. Because like Amber she would say she was female and so would i, and i also would say i was from Florida. So, to each his own. Im not sure who could add these options to the profile information. I sure hope they read this thread! And, agree with us!


----------



## Vernon (May 29, 2005)

*Ace Hardware*

Some of us know Ace Hardware here in the Uk
But thats because the are part of a wheel manufacturing company that I purchase 12" wheels from and ship them to the Uk


----------



## kitchenelf (May 29, 2005)

That's good to know Vernon.  I think what was originally meant is if we recommend a great place to buy Lodge iron skillets we wouldn't suggest Ace Hardware to anyone in the UK.  You'd have to want one pretty badly to have one shipped - I can only imagine what the shipping charges would be!


----------



## Vernon (May 29, 2005)

*Ace Hardware*

We actually bought 1200 wheels. I just thought it funny that you mentioned the Uk and Ace Hardware 
Kind Regards


----------



## Lugaru (May 30, 2005)

Heat said:
			
		

> I aksed for the Gender field a couple of months ago. But, havent heard anymore on it! I do not think it should be a required feild, but have it there as an option!!!




Well as much as the lovely and talented females vs single men like me ratio is encouraging, this is still not a dating site so I think the gender field would be a little redundant. Besides you gotta love a little mistery like with Chocolate Chef.


----------



## luvs (May 30, 2005)

chocolate chef is a woman.


----------



## GB (May 31, 2005)

I do not think the location or gender field should be required as some people do not want to give out personal info like that and with good reason. I do find it helpful to know peoples gender though just so I know which pronoun to use. If I know that they are a man or woman than I can say he or she with confidence. I completely respect people who do not want to share this info. The internet can be a scary place and anonymity is not always a bad thing.


----------



## choclatechef (May 31, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> chocolate chef is a woman.


 
 Sure am!  At least the last time I looked!


----------



## luvs (May 31, 2005)

me, too, choc, lol.


----------



## buckytom (May 31, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> .
> even at the bar, i won't leave my drink unattended for any amount of time. i either take it with me regardless of where i go, restroom included, or, if one of the cops i know are there, i'll leave it with them or else ask the bartender to put it behind the bar for me.
> you just can't trust people you don't know, and that's a sad, sad thing.


 
that's a really good thing to do luvs. most people i know not only leave their drinks, but money on the bar too. granted, the places i hung out in were small irish pubs and italian social clubs, and the bartenders were (almost) always aware of what went on at the bar, but even i was drugged one night. i met some psycho, and she ended up putting rufies in my beer. i don't remember a thing after 2am or so, until i woke up in my apartment the next morning, with my head splitting. apparently she dosed me, then when i was just about unconscious, she offered to the bartender to drive me home in my car. 
i didn't belive it at first, but the next day, after i tossed her butt out of my apt., i told a friend about what happened. he said someone thought they saw her putting something in my beer. a few other drinking buddies confirmed it later. the bartender and was sort of surprised because he had never seen me drunk like that, so he thought she would get me home safely. he said he never suspected a woman would do something like that.
ya never know.


----------



## luvs (May 31, 2005)

that's AWFUL, bucky. i'm so sorry that happened to you. that just downright sucks...
getting dosed is one of my biggest fears. i don't do drugs, PERIOD, and i don't want some psycho deciding that i should, ya know?
i was in the hospital with a girl who had roofies dropped into her drink while she was down on the beach, and she was literally traumatized by it. it was horrible. she was the sweetest person, too.
this lady i used to baby-sit for and her best friend (used to sit for her girls, too) came home one night (halloween night, actually) after some guy- they knew who did it- dropped something into thier drinks. they were far beyond sloshed. i had to help the one get onto the toilet after she fell of of it, and she was crying cause she lost the hat she was wearing, and she kept saying, 'i'm not cowgirl-kathy anymore!' cause she was dressed up in cowgirl gear for the holiday. the other lady kept falling down and hitting her head off of the washing machine, but my best friend was mainly dealing with her. they were both giggling like madwomen.
then the one who was driving was like, 'can you go see if there are any crunches and cracks in my car?' 
turns out they were so messed up they went through a big yard and hit several things with the car. ther were many 'crunches and cracks.'
i won't forget that night for a LONG time!


----------



## mudbug (May 31, 2005)

Obviously I haven't been in the wrong bars for a while.  What are rufies/roofies?


----------



## Lugaru (May 31, 2005)

I knew about chocolates gender... just meant I like the mystery of it not being a profile thing. About drugs man I know what you mean.. I have a very strong "anti drug" mentality which sucks because my two roomies smoke a LOT of pot. But yeah, a friend of mine lost her virginity under the influence of a date rape drug, which is really terrible.


----------



## buckytom (May 31, 2005)

'bug, rufies is the slang term for rohypnol, a strong sedative.


----------



## buckytom (May 31, 2005)

here's a link to info on rufies.



http://www.drugfreebc.org/Issue-Rohypnol.htm


----------



## luvs (May 31, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Obviously I haven't been in the wrong bars for a while. What are rufies/roofies?


i can't give the details on the site, so i'll PM you with them.


----------



## mudbug (May 31, 2005)

Thanks, bucky.  Now that my kid is entering her teens, this will be a term I sharpen my ears for!


----------



## buckytom (May 31, 2005)

it's just one more thing to worry about 'bug. it is powerful stuff. i folded faster than superman on wash day. like i said, no one had ever seen me like that before, and since...


----------



## luvs (May 31, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Thanks, bucky. Now that my kid is entering her teens, this will be a term I sharpen my ears for!


mudbug, i'm glad you know what to warn your kiddo about! definately let her know of the dangers of leaving her drink- ANY drink, from Sprite to Absolut- hanging around without supervision. it's just plain dangerous.
my friend from the hospital who was drugged just stopped eating, period, and ended up on an eating disorder unit for many weeks. she was horrified by what happened to her.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 31, 2005)

We have strayed from the topic so I guess I can close this thread.


----------

